
Apple Special Event – September 10 - t23
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/
======
minimaxir
Predicting new product announcements aside from the iPhone has become more
difficult since Apple now releases product refreshes off-cycle (e.g.
AirPods/MacBook Pro/iPad) that would normally be announced around this time. I
suppose there could be an October event for a new iPad Pro.

Personally I want an iMac Pro update w/ a Navi GPU but that's wishful
thinking.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
It’s hard to see them doing anything with the iMac Pro when the Mac Pro is
just around the corner. I wouldn’t be surprised to see a 32 inch iMac though.

~~~
minimaxir
The new Mac Pro is very explicitly for industrial producers with absurd
budgets; there's still room to target professionals users with less-absurd
budgets.

~~~
michelb
I have a feeling those will have to make do with the iMac and iMac Pro. Or
keep working on their hackintoshes to get what they need.

~~~
kitsunesoba
I would be perfectly happy to continue on the hackintosh path I’ve been taking
for years now, but man the GPU situation is not making it easy. Right now if
you’re looking for mid to high end GPUs that work with macOS, you’re stuck
with nvidia on two-releases-behind High Sierra or Mojave/Catalina with
outdated AMD (Vega 56/64) or expensive and EOL’d AMD (Radeon VII).

Here’s to hoping macOS gains Navi support soon — if it does I’ll jump on a
5700 XT right away.

------
shadykiller
I'd prefer they launch the new macbook now than iphone. There's nothing
exciting about the new iphone except the triple lens back camera.

~~~
MBCook
> There's nothing exciting about the new iphone except the triple lens back
> camera.

There is no way to know that until we know what the software does with the
newer hardware (including the rumored AI accelerator).

------
thecosas
Return of the rainbow logo or just hinting at new colors?

~~~
minimaxir
> The Apple event invite has the iPhone XR replacement's green and lavender
> colors at the top of the bottom of the Apple

[https://twitter.com/markgurman/status/1167108671807074304](https://twitter.com/markgurman/status/1167108671807074304)

------
rdtwo
Mid cycle refresh phone. Big changes will be next year

~~~
mcphage
Wasn’t last year’s XS the mid cycle refresh?

~~~
wmeredith
Yes

------
nemothekid
Is this likely the iPhone event or the Macbook refresh?

~~~
giarc
Will be new iPhone launch. See speculation on features etc on macrumors.

[https://www.macrumors.com/](https://www.macrumors.com/)

~~~
thecosas
For specific "iPhone 2019" rumors:

[https://www.macrumors.com/roundup/2019-iphones/](https://www.macrumors.com/roundup/2019-iphones/)

------
IloveHN84
I'm waiting for the claim "The best iPhone of all times" like..every year they
do, for obviously reasons.

IMHO, I hope they announce some cheaper iPhone (less than $500), otherwise
they can keep it.

~~~
ksec
I wish they had updated the iPhone 7 with A12 and sell it at that price. I
don't need Wireless Charging, and no need for glass back which is expensive to
repair. They could have fitted a single lens camera that is better than the
iPhone 7 Plus.

And it would be the perfect Entry Level iPhone.

~~~
torstenvl
Agreed. I'm on an iPhone 8 now, which is fine. I don't want FaceID.

~~~
m463
I don't want faceid either, I think the fingerprint recognition is fine.

